# PLEASE HELP, how pregnant is she????



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

Hiya everyone, im new and this is my first post. I really need your help. My gorgeous cat is called pheobe. Well.........

......we got her from a kitten (born 25th july - is it sad that i asked for her birthday lol). I never let her out because we were moving and she wasnt snipped. Well we moved house at the start of march and some time after we moved she escaped. she went missing for 8 days and as it was her first time out i thought id lost her forever  but she did come back in the end  and now shes pregnant. 

Thing is i have no idea when shes due, shes BIG, shes started stripping/licking her nipples, shes always licking her privates, shes sleeping or eating all the time, i can see her tummy moving and it almost looks like shes got hiccups inside. Ill put a few pics up and can you please try and give me a rough estimate of what you think, and we'll see whos right when the time comes :thumbup:


----------



## jeblee (Aug 13, 2009)

Whoa she's huge, it could either be that she's got lots in there or she's very close. A vet should be able to have a good feel and make an estimate although they aren't always right. Some people say that the first kicks are a good indication of the due date, usually a couple of weeks after you feel wriggling but I don't think this applied to my kittens, they came when they wanted, 2 weeks after the vet's estimate and about 3 weeks after they kicked. I found it difficult to notice when my Mummy was going to be ready, her behaviour didn't change at all until her waters broke, only then did she decide where she was going to have them. One thing I noticed was that she just got bigger and bigger until about 4/5 days before the birth then she just seemed to stay the same size, its a very subtle change but it was the only indication I got.
Also if you can remember what sort of date she finally came home the birth should be around 9 weeks after that.


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

I know shes massive isnt she, lol. Thing is i used to work in a vets when i was younger for 4 years so i rang him up to ask for his advice and he said as long as i can tell shes fine then its probably not worth bringing her in ust to find out due date because it will stress her. And i should just be patient and look for the signs, nesting, meowing ect ect. But im just so impatient, was hoping some of you guys who are experienced breeders could give me an estimate lol. im so impatient!!!!!! and jamie said we can keep one too!!! arghhh so excited!!!


----------



## sue100 (Jan 20, 2010)

wow she is huge lol! i bet she has at least 4 in there.

i had tha same thing happen to me but willow only spent the night out enjoying her self so i knew the date she was due but she supprised us and had them 6 days early. she was not as big as your girl though.

keep her in doors and put a cpl of boxes around the house. i dont think she has long to go.
how long have you seen the kittens move?


----------



## jeblee (Aug 13, 2009)

I was really impatient aswell, it just seemed to go on and on and I was desperate for kittens! 
I'm thinking at least 5, she looks bigger than my girl and she had 5 so could be that or more.
...and beware kittens are way too cute, we said we would keep one and ended up keeping two, they're really hard to resist.


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

Awww poor pheobe everyone saying shes huge hahahaha. Well ive already sorted her boxes n stuff out, she has a house that is a brought one that she usually sleeps in a box made into a nest and a space upstairs in our room (she sleeps on ledge on our room, strange but she has to be near us soooo needy!!!) but today she hasnt left me alone, climbing up me shoving her little head into my face wanting cuddles all the time, hope her waters dont break on my lap some time!!!! I recon she mustnt have much more than a week due must she??? she'll POP!! Awww how to choose which one to keep??? does it mater what sexs get along best??? ie keep another girl or does it not matter because there her babys so she'll like either boy or girl????

xxx


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

5 kittens!! its going to be so hard to choose!! i really want to know how many, im going to guess 4.  ill tell you a secret shhhhhhh Well i chose pheobe because i always wanted a cat so i said jamie can choose the next one, but if theres a one i like too i might have to try and convince him to keep two  awww is this my heart ruling my head, is 3 too many??? we own our own 3 bed semi detached house with garden so i would say plenty of room but not sure lol!!!!!! i cant wait to get the pics up, ive got vids of her pulling hair out and her 'inside hiccups' lol dont know how to put them on tho
xxx


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Unfortunately just because their her "children", they will necessarily get along. 
Some cats are fine and others will fight, just like human mums and their children, once everyone is grown up, some are lifelong "buddies" and others can hardly stand the sight of one another.


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

Aww but shes so soft and cuddly she must like them  then again she might get jelous i suppose. Eshhh i can wait!!!! shes sleeping now bless her, on the kitchen floor, im guessing its because its cold, i can see her tummy move tho, its weird, how can she sleep with wriggling inside!!!


----------



## jeblee (Aug 13, 2009)

Problem is there's no way of really telling if they get along, my mummy was a bit snappy with all of them before they went to new homes but once most of them had gone she relaxed a bit. From my own experience mummy got on a little better with the girl but I think this was only because the boy we kept was a bit needy, if you don't have any favourite it would be a good idea to see how she interacts with each one. But wait to see what comes out first.

My boyfriend really wanted to keep a girl (and there was only one) but I fell in love with my big Budda as soon as he was born and just had to keep him so with a bit of persuasion we did, but the costs of one cat are fine but 3 definitly makes a difference to the budget. Space isn't much of a problem if they will be outdoor cats (we had 5 cats on a narrowboat at one point). But there will be costs to consider like neutering, vaccinations, litter and food...they eat lots of food, I buy more food for them than myself! I think once these little kittens start to get bigger and eat and poop you'll start to realise just what its like. With 5 kittens I had 2 litter trays all needing a change twice a day, loads of kitten food and vaccinations, even though I miss them it was a relief to see them leave and go to good homes.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Has her belly dropped like that in the last day or two? If so I would say she is very close. Can you remember the exact date in march she went missing? Hang on ... she can't have gone missing in March! She would be waaaay over due if it was ... 

If you are feeling movement, I would say within 5-7 days of the first time you saw movement. The hiccup thing you mentioned ... my girl did this and within 24 hours we had 4 beautiful kittens.


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi and welcome she does look huge I must say:lol: but her belly looks like its dropped which apparently it does just before birth so don't think you have long! Would love to see yr vid Im not sure how u upload it either maybe someone will let u know?? My cat has 2 weeks to go and I've not seen her belly move yet would love to see what I need to look out for. Good luck with yr upcoming birth :thumbup:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

cant have been march... must have been april

I'm going to guess sometime in the next 7 days
and 3 kittens


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you all for your replys! its really appreciated. Im trying to remember when she went missing, i know we moved in 19th march and it was a couple weeks after that but cant for the life of me remember the exact dates :confused1: I know she was definatly missing on 10th april because thats when we had a housewarming and she was missing then n our friends helped us look for her. So that would make it 9 weeks today exactly, but i cant remember how many days she was missing for when we had the party??? So either way its from today onwards!!! arghh!!! last night she was having really strong almost 'pulses' in her tummy and i thought it was going to happen then but it didnt. and lastnight she was a nightmare, she usually sleeps in her bed in our room but she kept waking jamie up rubbing her head against him for cuddles :lol: and eventually slept on the bed with us. and this morning shes beeing so needy, wont leave my lap and she keeps going to the litter tray. hope its soon!!! ive got to pop out for half an hour soon and my luck il miss it!!! hopefully there will be some cute kitty pics soon!!!!! arghhhh so excited!!!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

sounds like things are moving. The pulsing could have been the kittens shunting into place in preparation for birth.

Has she lost her plug yet?

does she have any milk expressable from the teats?

how is her appetite today?

Best of luck, I assume you have a box or somewhere quiet for her to give birth and keep the kittens in? and dont be surprised if she choooses your bed to give birth on!

I would stock up on all the essentials for birth NOW lol as it sounds like things are very close.


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

When i look it doesnt look like shes lost her plug yet so maybe a couple more days. i cant cheak the milk because she thinks im playing and tickling her tummy and she just keeps nipping me bless her. she's eaten maybe half a packet of wet food today but is drinking more. Yeh the box ect is all sorted but i havent got any kitten milk so i might go and get that soon. i said that to jamie that i bet she gives birth on us, she wont get off me!!! oh yeh and do i need iodine for the stumps or is there something else i can use? need to get the last things now like you say!


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

Me and hubby have worked out the days we think she was missing and weve worked out shes between 59-66 days!! so anyday now!!! shes huge so hope its sooner than later. She keeps getting like ripples going down her whole body but nothing yet, shes gone to lye on the kitchen floor because its nice and cool bless her, come on kittys!!!!!!


----------



## Emma32 (Jun 21, 2009)

Ooh yes she's very close by the sounds of things!
I'd say 3 or 4 kitties  
Keep us all updated!


----------



## jeblee (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds very very close. Don't worry too much about missing it my cat was in labour for about 4 hours and it can take longer, she started before I left for work at 10 and when I came back at 1 she was only just giving birth to number 4, she may have them in the night but as she's needy she may well wake you up, when my cats waters broke she just stood there meowing at me for a good half hour with a look of 'help me' on her little face, she was also really restless.
Have a look at some of the other pregnancy posts as theirs lots of good advice on them.

Good Luck hope they're here soon.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes I would go and get the kitten replacement milk just in-case.

I *really* like those bedcovers she is lying on in those pictures. Where are they from (nosy) ?


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG pheobes lost her mucus plug arggghhh, i got a pic of it too (i know its gross but all the pics ive got of her going through her pregnancy is good info for ppl), shes been by herself all morning and yesterday she was keeping herself to herself and then she came downstairs and was rubbing herself on me and she turned around and i saw it, what does this mean, how long untill i can expect to see signs of labour??? im so excited, and were all preped so is all good!!!!! :thumbup:
xxxxx


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

mellowma said:


> Yes I would go and get the kitten replacement milk just in-case.
> 
> I *really* like those bedcovers she is lying on in those pictures. Where are they from (nosy) ?


In those pics i think shes either on the floor or on our corner sofa


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

pheobesowner said:


> OMG OMG OMG pheobes lost her mucus plug arggghhh, i got a pic of it too (i know its gross but all the pics ive got of her going through her pregnancy is good info for ppl), shes been by herself all morning and yesterday she was keeping herself to herself and then she came downstairs and was rubbing herself on me and she turned around and i saw it, what does this mean, how long untill i can expect to see signs of labour??? im so excited, and were all preped so is all good!!!!! :thumbup:
> xxxxx


good luck, how very exciting.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

I know im dead excited, but im guessing its no time soon as she just went to have some lunch and is now sleeping in the sun lol. do you know how soon after losing the plug untill she starts contracting???


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

pheobesowner said:


> I know im dead excited, but im guessing its no time soon as she just went to have some lunch and is now sleeping in the sun lol. do you know how soon after losing the plug untill she starts contracting???


any chance of having a peek at the pic? im very interested when honey had hers i never saw it ..rosie is due tomoz and she looks like never going into labour! 
julie x


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

Ill try and find my cable and get them on, two secs :thumbup:


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

So does anyone know how soon i should expect pheobe to go into labour???
Hows the pics???


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

When Rilly lost her we had kittens within 24hours. I was told by my mentor that it can be a bit longer than that, but generally 5mins -24hours after she has lost the plug. That is of course if she has lost the whole thing! Rilly lost the last bit 5 minutes before her labour began 

So I guess you should now begin to stay with her every second. Watch out for her trying to find a place to go! Hae you got everything ready?


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

great pics thanks ....i would think labour will be sooner rather than later ..lol good luck xxx


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeh weve got everything ready thanks Aurelia:thumbup: just waiting for her to start contracting. shes just sprawled out on the couch looking sleepy bless her.  can wait to see how many ect ect, i bet some are ginger as im convinced the daddy is the ginger tom that sings to her at the window lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

pheobesowner said:


> Yeh weve got everything ready thanks Aurelia:thumbup: just waiting for her to start contracting. shes just sprawled out on the couch looking sleepy bless her.  can wait to see how many ect ect, i bet some are ginger as im convinced the daddy is the ginger tom that sings to her at the window lol


how exciting, hope you got the camera ready, we all love kitten pictures.:thumbup:


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

Use my phone as a camera so will have it to hand  Jamie is home from work in a few hours so he'll be able to help


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I cannot believe there is another set of kittens being born before mine. I think Cotton is cooking an egg in there or something :lol:

Good luck with the birth, can't wait to see the pics


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

sequeena said:


> I cannot believe there is another set of kittens being born before mine. I think Cotton is cooking an egg in there or something :lol:
> 
> Good luck with the birth, can't wait to see the pics


Is it you with cotton??? ive been following that thread hoping for kitty pics lol, hopefully she'll pop soon and we can share pics


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

pheobesowner said:


> Is it you with cotton??? ive been following that thread hoping for kitty pics lol, hopefully she'll pop soon and we can share pics


Yep that's me  I really hope she goes soon, I'm getting fed up of waiting :lol:


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw bless :lol: i think pheobe is just teesing me, she looks so chilled and sleepy, she has no idea whats coming lol


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

Quick update, pheobes waters burst at 6.30 this morning, she doesnt know whats going on, just kept going to her litter tray and drinking her water, even though ive made her a lovely box shes chosen to settle in the middle of the livingroom on our nice carpet, if she moves ill put a towel down, typical!!!! Shes just licking herself like mad now no meowing or anything, but im going to get off so i can look after her, hopefully in a few hours ill be able to announce some healthy kittens, fingers crossed!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

shes gone into her box  she kept going in then coming out to see me so i think she wanted me close so ive moved next to her and shes settled down now  she is just licking and now resting so maybe a few more hours??? who knows!!! so excited, wonder how many are in, and when il see the first one, i bet the ginger tom on the street is the daddy coz he loves her 
xxxx


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

aww good luck it sounds really close now ... ill keep fingers crossed for you , keep us posted ! :thumbup:
julie x


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh goody not long now.


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks like i can stay on the net abit longer, shes just sleeping in her box now bless her! at least shes settled into her box tho :thumbup: shes lost what seems like loads of her waters, how long is the time frame for birth after losing waters? guess its just a waiting game, tic tok


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah give her a few hours and she will be off, she should be up walking to get those contractions going. Like the hopital make you do!!


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

I dont know what the hospitals do im without child  I dont think im going to do anything to encourage her to walk around think i might leave her to do her thing, or should i encourage her? Hahaha just before i posted this she got out her box for a bit of food and walked around, is this normal??? hungry girl bless her 
xxxx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes it's normal. I have one girl who regualrly goes for a snack between kittens!

Liz


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

shes contracting, wants me to rub her tummy bless her


----------



## LizzyDrip (May 13, 2010)

oh goody kittens, good luck


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

No 1 born at 10 no2 born at 10.07, she looked so big, surely not only 2??? well she did perfect, shes cleaning them and letting them suckle and she looks like shes going to have a rest


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

Number 3 here now  she really struggled with the first one but the other 2 she shot them out lol. wonder if theres any more???


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww congrats, how exciting.xxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

pheobesowner said:


> Number 3 here now  she really struggled with the first one but the other 2 she shot them out lol. wonder if theres any more???


That's very common too. My Fiona took an hour and a quarter to deliver the first one (feet first), the next two came out with about one small push each.

Liz


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations were there any more than 3 kittens?? Hope all is well and look forward to seeing pics when u get time xx


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

Congrats on your new fur babies hope all is well look forward to pics:thumbup::thumbup:


Mo xxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh wow congrats!


----------



## Emma32 (Jun 21, 2009)

Ooh congrats on your new fur babies ^.^
Can't wait for piccies.


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

Some piccys of the gorgeous kittys  pheobe is such a good mum bless her, and jamie is set on the name batman for one of the black ones that were keeping, give me strength hahahahaha


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

more piccys ...


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

didnt work


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous how can you decide to keep just one difficult choice I'm thinking but well done to you and Mummy:thumbup::thumbup:


Mo xxxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are gorgeous..............:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Well they are adorable dont know how u going to choose! well done Phoebe and you! Ooh all these kittens are making me excited for when Honey's arrive but Im getting nervous keep dreaming all sorts of strange things! Well done x


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

Aw the stripey one looks just like a mini version of Hobbes from 'Calvin and Hobbes'!!!! I want i want i want i want!!


----------



## Emma32 (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh they're so lovely!
Will you be keeping one?


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

The stripy ones already sold lol!!! yeh we keeping a black one, and jamie wants to call it batman OMG!!! please let him change his mind lol, we dont know which one yet guna wait till there abit older and see if theres any distinguishing features and which one pheobe likes. They all weigh 125 grams is that normal birth weight??? There so cute! pheobe is doing so well, shes eating loads tho, is that ok, can you overfeed queens? 

xxxx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations! Very good weights. You cannot over feed mum.


----------



## Emma32 (Jun 21, 2009)

Aww, I must say the stripy one caught my eye 
125g is a great weight for them.
It is very difficult for you to overfeed your Queen, so I wouldn't worry


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

Just aswell i cant overfeed her coz shes eating all the time!!! glad its a good weight, was weird that they are all the exact same weight! makes it even harder to tell the black ones apart!!! i think there all boys, but ill wait abit before i sex them proper. Do you guys weigh them every day or just weekly???


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

pheobesowner said:


> Just aswell i cant overfeed her coz shes eating all the time!!! glad its a good weight, was weird that they are all the exact same weight! makes it even harder to tell the black ones apart!!! i think there all boys, but ill wait abit before i sex them proper. Do you guys weigh them every day or just weekly???


They are so proper cute well done again, I weigh mine every day at the moment and will continue to do that until weanin properly I think

Mo xxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Well I attempt to weigh mine every day  I've enough time to get the on the scale and have a quick look before mum saunters over wondering wtf I'm doing and why her kitten isn't with her :lol:


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

Pheobe is ok with me taking them and weighing them. If there sleeping i can usually weigh them without them waking up and have them back with mum before they have any idea whats going on :thumbup:
One of the black ones and the strippy always cuddle and sleep together and the other always cuddles up to pheobes head. Is like two of them are best friends already. Can they tell the difference between each other by smell??? Ill try put a cuddle pic up its so cute. Its funny when there all sleeping coz pheobe tip toes out to come get a cuddle on the couch, but as soon as one squeks she runs over there as fast as lightning 
xxxx


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

Some piccys of our babys


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

pheobesowner said:


> Pheobe is ok with me taking them and weighing them. If there sleeping i can usually weigh them without them waking up and have them back with mum before they have any idea whats going on :thumbup:
> One of the black ones and the strippy always cuddle and sleep together and the other always cuddles up to pheobes head. Is like two of them are best friends already. Can they tell the difference between each other by smell??? Ill try put a cuddle pic up its so cute. Its funny when there all sleeping coz pheobe tip toes out to come get a cuddle on the couch, but as soon as one squeks she runs over there as fast as lightning
> xxxx


Aw they are such cute pics funny how they sleep together like that isn't it, Boo & Sox do that but as only 2 of them spose they do it to keep warm etc when Geri is out of the box, as for the weighing I put the scales on floor right in front of box so Geri can see what I'm doing and not away from box too long, have to do Sox whilst asleep cos she tries to get off the scales all the time Boo is much better at staying on.:thumbup::thumbup:

Mo xx


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

ok this might sound weird but can you see little tiny nipples on kittens if there a girl or is it me going funny eyed???
xxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

pheobesowner said:


> ok this might sound weird but can you see little tiny nipples on kittens if there a girl or is it me going funny eyed???
> xxx


All cats have nipples, boys and girls


----------



## pheobesowner (Jun 10, 2010)

sequeena said:


> All cats have nipples, boys and girls


......feels stupid now


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

pheobesowner said:


> ......feels stupid now


Don't feel stupid I was about to answer that and say now you come to mention it, so obviously both on the dippy side:lol::lol:

Mo xxx


----------



## jeblee (Aug 13, 2009)

pheobesowner said:


> ok this might sound weird but can you see little tiny nipples on kittens if there a girl or is it me going funny eyed???
> xxx


Don't worry I thought the same when I first saw nipples.

I found it easier to tell the sex when they were this sort of age so you should give it a go, there should be some good websites with pictures but generally a slitted shape close to the bum is a girl and a round hole further away is a boy. I found it easier because they didn't seem to wriggle as much but the vet will confirm anyway.


----------

